# Is Dead End Pheasant Farm still open in Almont?



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm looking to get a group of SE MI people together for a bird hunt and was looking into some ideas on where to go. Can someone point me in the right direction? We used to hunt at a ranch of Hollow Corners Road in Almont, but can't find the info anymore. Sent an email to HIHC (Harsens) but no answer yet. Not making this a private hunt, so if anyone is interested in joining us, they are more than welcome. I live in Harrison Twp. So don't want to drive more than an hour to hour and a half away. 
Thanks Guys & Gals!


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

My usual stop is the Rooster Ranch in Ubly. About a hour-hour and a Half away.

Jim


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Dead End closed a couple of years ago, was suppose to open again last year but did not, and now I am not sure what their status is.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Try this place,real close to home.http://www.ciavolaranch.com


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

tedshunter said:


> Try this place,real close to home.http://www.ciavolaranch.com


I used to frequent Howard's place a lot when I lived over on that side of town. Great guy, great cover and great flying birds. Was always willing to help out guys with young dogs.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

tedshunter said:


> Try this place,real close to home.http://www.ciavolaranch.com


Wow. That is close to home. He's quite pricey though on his birds. I've never paid over $20 a bird at any ranch I have hunted.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

boots741 said:


> Dead End closed a couple of years ago, was suppose to open again last year but did not, and now I am not sure what their status is.


Last I knew, they were moving to the end of the street. Haven't heard from them since. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is where I go MId-Michigan rooster ranch 5896 Deckerville Road, Decker, MI 48426 great person that runs the place and they have good prices to. This is what I always get
1/2 DAY HUNT PACKAGE
$80.00
YOUR CHOICE OF EITHER:
4 Pheasant or 5 chuckars or 10 quail
Includes cleaning of birds 
http://www.midmichrooster.com/Default.htm


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I used to work for Howards Daughter on a part time basis,I am hoping he will cut me a deal when I decide to give his place a try He is a bit pricey but the money you spend on gas to go to a place farther away would you really be saving money,probably not.................


----------



## mag7 (Jul 15, 2004)

I really like Pheasant Ridge Hunt Club the owner andy is a real stand up guy he always takes the time to talk with you if we did not get all our birds and our dogs were whipped he would come out with his and help us find the last few NO CHARGE 
I am sure i can get a deal on birds also 
he is about an hour from clinton township just north of capac 

Pheasant Ridge Hunt Club
7677 Martin Rd.
Brown City, MI 48097 
*Phone: *(810)387-4501

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Dead End Pheasant Farm (Sep 30, 2019)

MakoWish said:


> I'm looking to get a group of SE MI people together for a bird hunt and was looking into some ideas on where to go. Can someone point me in the right direction? We used to hunt at a ranch of Hollow Corners Road in Almont, but can't find the info anymore. Sent an email to HIHC (Harsens) but no answer yet. Not making this a private hunt, so if anyone is interested in joining us, they are more than welcome. I live in Harrison Twp. So don't want to drive more than an hour to hour and a half away.
> Thanks Guys & Gals!


Dead End Pheasant Farm has reopened as of August 2019. Come hunt with us, you'll love our traditional cover and wide open area, ideal for hunting pheasants.


boots741 said:


> Dead End closed a couple of years ago, was suppose to open again last year but did not, and now I am not sure what their status is.


----------



## Kevin Moeller (May 24, 2018)

Bringing back a 12 yr old post. Awesome


----------



## Scott Johnson (May 10, 2017)

Check us out guys. We're very reasonable but I dont have a clubhouse and all that fancy stuff. Just good birds and good cover to hunt in. Www.greatlakesgundogs.org


----------



## Dead End Pheasant Farm (Sep 30, 2019)

Kevin Moeller said:


> Bringing back a 12 yr old post. Awesome


Had to let some of our clients know, they'd be extremely happy!


----------



## Dead End Pheasant Farm (Sep 30, 2019)

boots741 said:


> Dead End closed a couple of years ago, was suppose to open again last year but did not, and now I am not sure what their status is.


----------



## Dead End Pheasant Farm (Sep 30, 2019)

Boots741, Dead End Pheasant Farm has reopened! Deadendpheasantfarm.com


----------



## Dead End Pheasant Farm (Sep 30, 2019)

Kevin Moeller said:


> Bringing back a 12 yr old post. Awesome


----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)

Interested... pm me


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

They reopened this year I just talked to Deb last week.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

what is their pricing? I hate when places won't post pricing on their websites.


----------

